# Le VPN pour les nuls



## Ponchan (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Après le SSH pour les nuls, je reviens à la charge avec une nouvelle question.
Rappel des faits. D'un côté, j'ai un serveur de fichier qui tourne sous max OS 9. De l'autre j'ai les clients qui tournent sous Classic (donc sur des machines tournant sous OSX). Bref, mon logiciel de gestion tourne sous OS 9 et pas moi.
Seulement, serveur et clients vont se retrouver éloignés de quelques kilomètres. J'ai abandonné l'idée du SSH malgré les bons conseils que j'ai reçu ici même.
Je me demande donc si je peux installer un tunnel VPN entre les deux.
Je suis surtout inquiet pour le client VPN

Mes questions est la suivante :
Est-ce que mon logiciel, qui foncionne sous Classic va arriver à se connecter via VPN ?
Le client VPN que j'installe sur ma machine doit-il tourner sous OS9 ou OS 10 (puisque dans  Classic, c'est OSX qui gère les accès réseau) ?
Quel routeur/Serveur VPN me conseillez-vous ?
Pourquoi me suis-je mis dans cette galère . 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
Au boulot j'utilise des boitiers netasq F25 (1 seule connexion) ou F50 (plusieurs connexions) pour faire du VPN entre mes agences (martiniques guadeloupe, R&#233;union) et le si&#233;ge. En ipsec et pour les nomades en PPTP. En Ipsec j'ai pris des adresses IP fixe pour une meilleure s&#233;curit&#233;. Par contre l'acc&#233;s aux fichiers reste long car on passe par la connexion internet. Apr&#233;s pour utiliser les applications du si&#233;ge (mail, intranet, gestion..) &#231;a roule. Il doit y avoir d'autre boitiers dans ce genre qui font serveur VPN. Ou alors tu monte un serveur PPTP (OSx serveur ou Windows Serveur 2003) pour faire tes connexions.

a+

Documentation du F50


----------



## Ponchan (16 Octobre 2006)

Merci Goul !
Je vais pouvoir avancer.
J'y pense, est-ce quelqu'un connait des routeurs VPN comptatibles AppleTalk. Il sempblerait que ce myst&#233;rieux protocole ne soit pas accept&#233; par tous (&#224; part des routeurs Cisco tr&#232;s chers et Mac OS Serveur) ?


----------



## ybouataoun (30 Mars 2007)

Goul a dit:


> Salut,
> Au boulot j'utilise des boitiers netasq F25 (1 seule connexion) ou F50 (plusieurs connexions) pour faire du VPN entre mes agences (martiniques guadeloupe, R&#233;union) et le si&#233;ge. En ipsec et pour les nomades en PPTP. En Ipsec j'ai pris des adresses IP fixe pour une meilleure s&#233;curit&#233;. Par contre l'acc&#233;s aux fichiers reste long car on passe par la connexion internet. Apr&#233;s pour utiliser les applications du si&#233;ge (mail, intranet, gestion..) &#231;a roule. Il doit y avoir d'autre boitiers dans ce genre qui font serveur VPN. Ou alors tu monte un serveur PPTP (OSx serveur ou Windows Serveur 2003) pour faire tes connexions.
> 
> a+
> ...


 
Je constate que tu connait le netasq F25, je doit faire une connection vpn en un client et un netasq F25 tu pourrait me donn&#233; des d&#233;taille pour le faire stp. jte laisse mon mail pour comuniqu&#233; merci 

y a s s i n b _ 8 [arobase] h o t m a i l . c o m 

Bonjour et Bienvenue sur macG.
Je me suis permie de "modifier" ton adresse mail. En effet il est un peu dangereux de laisser trainer son adresse mail en clair sur le forums. Les m&#233;chants bots spameur risque de passer par l&#224; et d'encombrer ta boite. J'ai "modif&#233;" ton adresse mail (espace entre les caracteres plus modif @)afin qu'elle soit moins lisible. Si tu veux la supprimer de ton message, fais moi signe.
Zyrol


----------



## lefoo (5 Juin 2007)

Je suis dans le m&#234;me cas au boulot, serveur d'appli os9, machines en osX qui se connectent en client pour l'appli os9 sous classic. 
Pour cela tu dois activer appletalk en r&#233;seau local.
Sauf que Appletalk n'est pas "encapsulable" pour les connexion internet (qui sont en TCP/IP). Et forc&#233;ment c'est via le net que ton VPN agit. Donc pas d'Appltalk en VPN. Sorry.
C'est comme &#231;a, &#231;a marche p&#244;.
J'ai d&#251; changer d'appli au boulot.
D&#233;sol&#233;, mais je ne peux pas t'aider sur ce coup. Je ne connais pas de solution miracle.


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2007)

petite remarque à prendre en compte pour l'utilisation du VPN: faut de la bande passante, en montée et en descente. Le VPN divise par deux le débit!
Si le tuyau tolère 256k, en vpn, la connexion est de 128, et ainsi de suite. Alors 10 en vpn sur la même bande, attention à la saturation.

Nous on a OSX serveur, c'est simple et très efficace. Avec un reverse DNS, et kerberos, on reste sur IPsec.


----------

